# Restauration sauvegarde impossible !



## JRLoulou (12 Mars 2018)

Bonjour !!

Alors j'ai un problème assez pénible, à plusieurs niveaux :

Vendredi 9/03/18 j'ai effectué la MaJ vers iOS 11.2.6 sur mon iPhone 6. Cette MaJ a eu pour principal effet de me supprimer Touch ID purement et simplement.

Dimanche, ne m'y accommodant pas, j'ai voulu essayer de le remettre, en suivant les recommandations : éteindre le téléphone, réinitialiser les réglages, restaurer le téléphone. Et c'est là que ça merde.

Non seulement la restauration n'a pas fonctionné pour réactivé mon Touch ID, mais je me retrouve face à un message d'erreur lorsque j'essaye de réimplanter ma sauvegarde effectuée sur iTunes avant la restauration. Ce message invoque un mot de passe incorrect, or je ne sais pas de quel mot de passe il s'agit puisque je les ai tous essayés : iCloud, téléphone, macbook, et même réseaux en tout genre. Nada.





J'ai donc fait "configurer comme nouvel iphone", et même là je ne peux pas restaurer ma précédente sauvegarde, ce qui est vraiment handicapant.
Donc, si quelqu'un a une solution pour que je récupère au moins ma sauvegarde, j'offre une pinte ; s'il s'avère qu'il existe une solution à mon problème de Touch ID, j'offre un resto.

Merci d'avance !
Louis


[edit : j'ai réussi à récupérer une ancienne sauvegarde de mon iphone 4s, qui date de décembre 2016. Là, le mot de passe était bien celui d'iCloud... je ne comprends plus rien.]


----------



## JRLoulou (12 Mars 2018)

A toutes fin utiles, je précisé également que je n'ai pas sélectionné l'encryptage de la sauvegarde quand cela m'a été proposé. Au téléphone, Apple m'a dit que c'était un mot de passe qu'ils ne pouvaient obtenir...


----------

